# Collie



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Our Collie is well traveled and usually enjoys sitting up in the back of the car and watching whats going on around her - in the motorhome she is a different animal lying morose at the passengers feet and looking very sad.
We are trying to think of how to make the journey more interesting for her and less stressful for ourselves. What do others do when traveling with their dog (s) in the motorhome. Where do they sit / lie etc? and are they able to see out?


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Our dog always sits in the boot of the car and looks out the back. In the MH he lies on the floor behind the driver ( he is attached to the rear seatbelt clip...so he cannot wander everywhere) . He is not allowed on seats anywhere, so he cannot really see out. He is fine though. When he feels its time to go, he assumes his driving position ...get a move on humans !


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

Zoe, our 17 year old Westie, is quite small. We place a large 12 volt coolbox between the driver and passenger seats (not plugged in). On top of this we have a thick piece of foam rubber and then a thin rigid board. Her basket fits on top snugly between the seats. She has enjoyed 12 trips in France. Spain and Germany and many in the U.K. happily lying in the basket. 

We put her in a body harness which is attached behind the driver's seat so that in the event of sudden braking being necessary she would be as safe as we are in our seatbelts. Because she is at the front with us and just able to see out of the windscreen or side window she is happier there than when we take her out locally in the car.

One disadvantage is that whilst the coolbox is in situ we have to exit the cab by the passenger and driver's doors and then re-enter via the habitation door when we stop on route. However we store extra drinks in the box and then transfer them to the fridge when necessary. Unfortunately this arrangement would not work for a much larger dog.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow is also attached to the rear seatbelt for safety reasons

He is not allowed on seats either

He can see out of the front window between our seats

Mostly he just lies down quietly that is until we stop at traffic lights etc then the problems start

All people crossing or seen in the vicinity of the motor home are potential thiefs and he barks until we move on

Nothing stops him and it drives us mad

We stop frequently on longer journeys to let him have a little walk
And apart from his overprotective tendencies he is a happy traveller

Aldra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

our Collie loves to go in the MH but as soon as we are underway she simply lies down and goes to sleep - but she does that in the car as well. I don't think she is fussed at all about the scenery.

The Choccy Lab is totally different as she has to wedge her head between door pillar and passengers seat to watch everything. Then she'll have a bit of a sleep lying down once she knows we are going somewhere, and pops up for a lookaround ever so often.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Get him a dvd player and let him watch sheep.

Dave


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

dovtrams said:


> Get him a dvd player and let him watch sheep.
> 
> Dave


we have a KVT-526DVD which we could use to implement your suggestion but as it might also send me to sleep I think I'll pass on that one.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I have cheap fleece covers to protect the rear seats and strap out two terriers to the seat belts. They could look out if they wanted but for some reason don't often seem interested in what is going past their window. One does occasionally stretch up to look past my shoulder to see where we're heading, but they spend most of their journey just dozing between regular stop-offs for a quick run.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i have my yorkie in her bed attached to the seatbelt in the rear dinette, sometime we make it higher so she can look out of the window, she does look out sometmes but mostly looks ahead at me driving and she can see the front windscreen fom her position, i just need to find a spare rearview mirror just to check on her no and again


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

cheshiregordon said:


> Our Collie is well traveled and usually enjoys sitting up in the back of the car and watching whats going on around her - in the motorhome she is a different animal lying morose at the passengers feet and looking very sad.
> We are trying to think of how to make the journey more interesting for her and less stressful for ourselves. What do others do when traveling with their dog (s) in the motorhome. Where do they sit / lie etc? and are they able to see out?


When you say "morose" and "sad" are you sure those are the emotions the dog is feeling? Could it be more a sort of resignation? Just wondering if you may be reading more into the situation than is there.
My dogs have always just laid down on the dinette seats in their harnesses. I have to say that they could be described as morose and sad if I could see them. The fact that they are not in my line of vision is probably a blessing


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We have a rear lounge/front dinette model and Roxy (our Border Collie) is happy travelling in the forward-facing dinette seat, strapped by RAC harness to the seat-belt socket. She can sit up and look out of the window if she wants, although on long journeys she prefers to rest her head on a strategically-placed cushion on the dinette table, taking the occasional glance out of the window.

To be honest, her favourite perch is on the front passenger seat, suitably strapped in, with Mrs MM relegated to the dinette! Either way, she absolutely adores motorhoming. We don't mind her being on the seats one bit as our motorhome has coloured velour upholstery which doesn't show the dirt and is easy to wipe clean. Why, oh why, do so many modern 'vans opt for impractical shades of beige and cream for their soft furnishings? That, I guess, is a topic for another time....

Hope the OP's Collie eventually finds a rewarding place to sit in their motorhome.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

OUr two pugs travel in a cage together just between the two forward facing settees, with the opening door to the front, so when we stop we can easily get them out for a walk.

Patty


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

We have a black lab who is the most passive girl ever..12yrs old and best days behind her 

Won't chase cats, other dogs or anything, tries to raise a canter to see off a pidgeon or seagull, but thats as aggressive as she gets. 

but if she hears the rattle of the motorhome keys, and me and kim put our coats on,.. she is up and will do all she can to follow, if we let her near the van.. she sits at the steps until we put them down and she is first in,

When i took the van to the handwash the other month, she was sat there, in her place, under the front louge table in her travelling position.then the guy who owns the carwash opened the passenger door.. i was amazed.. he was confronted by the most vicious, snarling hulk of dog i have ever seen.. hackles up and teeth bared.. i haven't seen anyone move so fast.. i was offering apologies but felt so proud of the old girl.. 

We now have a new partner in crime for the old girl. a little cockerpoo ball of fluff who is scared of everything but they both love traveling ( thankfully )and are so well behaved in the van. perhaps we have dropped on lucky

mick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

mick

that's the problem we have

He changes nature in the van and no one has to open a door just be seen from a window close by

To fill with petrol etc we lock him in the garage, now he's eager to go

It's almost like he welcomes the relief from guard duty

don't know if he would actually attack under those circumstances he is so gentle out

But a 7+ stone dog we dare not take a chance as he turns into a whirling dervish and I feel he would

On aires and campsites we keep him in the garage where he has internal wire doors and his own bed, he can see what's going on has a through breeze and his own fan

Nothing changes him and we now just accept that's him

But as Barryd and Suelin will testify he is a gentle giant with people he meets

he does however make our journeys a bit fraught

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Small spaces can make a dog feel "trapped". They realise that the fight/flight has been reduced, by being in a confined space, to just "fight". Whilst we have a frontal cortex in our brain to reason with a perceived threat dogs do not have such a highly developed sense. They, therefore, fall back on their fight/flight when feeling trapped. It is why many dogs are so much worse on lead than off. 

In addition to that instinct, the behaviour is reinforced when it works! They bark and the "threat" goes away


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

our King Charles travels on a blanket on the rear facing seat she sleeps through all the journey, and only sits up when we are near the destination....I have throws on the seats anyway but put an extra cover on when we take Tizzie with us


Anne


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Our 10 month Border Collie is soooo active at home.
Take her away in the motorhome and it's amazing how well she adapts to such a small space.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

annetony said:


> our King Charles travels on a blanket on the rear facing seat she sleeps through all the journey, and only sits up when we are near the destination....I have throws on the seats anyway but put an extra cover on when we take Tizzie with us
> 
> Anne


How do they know? Barney will sleep most of the journey, under the table, and no problems. But whether we've travelled an hour or five, he always starts making a fuss about 20 minutes before we get to our destination! He can do the most impressive "Hound of the Baskervilles" howl!

On long journeys we usually give him a chewing bone, but he often doesn't bother with it, and just sleeps. He's not bored, he just knows the drill.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Mikemoss said:


> To be honest, her favourite perch is on the front passenger seat, suitably strapped in, with Mrs MM relegated to the dinette! Either way, she absolutely adores motorhoming. We don't mind her being on the seats one bit as our motorhome has coloured velour upholstery which doesn't show the dirt and is easy to wipe clean. Why, oh why, do so many modern 'vans opt for impractical shades of beige and cream for their soft furnishings? That, I guess, is a topic for another time....
> 
> Hope the OP's Collie eventually finds a rewarding place to sit in their motorhome.


Was stopped and 'advised' by police for having my dog strapped in in the front seat, it is, I believe, illegal both here and abroad.
sure someone with expert knowledge will be along soon.
Hope the Collie settles, mine, mongrel but a lot of collie liked to lie on the bench seat of the romahome with her head on top of mine lol

Sue


----------

